# NCT Source/Author Recommendations?



## George Bailey (Mar 23, 2010)

I have some views which I believe may be somewhat aligned with NCT, more than CT...I'd like to explore this more. Besides just doing a google search, are there any recommendations on authors or debates/comparisons that have already been done? Any comparisons of NCT and its compatibility with the WCF?

The areas that I'm interested in the differences seem to surround the continuance of the binding of the law, specifically the decalogue, as well as the nature of the fulfillment of the Abrahamic covenant, and the nature of union with Christ in light of it. These things would apply to some other key items, like the nature of the sign of the covenant, etc...

Thanks in advance,
Brian


----------



## Wayne (Mar 23, 2010)

I do not believe that the so-called "new covenant theology" is compatible with the Westminster Standards. NCT was an attempt to meld dispensationalism and covenant theology. "Tis a strange creature indeed that came forth."

Others who are more knowledgeable will have to chime in with specifics, but I would urge you to take to seriously study some good, theologically sure works on the subject of covenant theology. Get a good grounding there. One book that you might start with would be O. Palmer Robertson's _Christ of the Covenants_.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are some good papers written by Dr. Greg Welty on the subject. NCT does not believe the Covenants of Grace nor the Covenant of Works are biblical. 

Their view of the Law of God is messed up as you will see in the first article by Dr. Welty. 

Response to D. A. Carson

NCT, R.I.P.

Response to Lehrer: Israel

Response to Lehrer: Curse


----------



## southern (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is a critique of NCT in addition to the great Welty paper suggested above by PuritanCovenanter.


----------



## Herald (Mar 23, 2010)

George, since NCT is mostly held by Baptists, I can tell you straight up that those who subscribe to the 1689 LBC will find that our confession will not support NCT distinctives.


----------



## George Bailey (Mar 24, 2010)

*Thanks*

Maybe I don't understand the distinctives enough, and thought that it was "closer" to CT than I assumed (i.e. that the distinctives are within some of the historic arguments that I've seen on the PB) but if that's not the case, then I certainly don't want to be guilty of promoting it...however, I'm just trying to understand it.

Thanks for the references, I'll check them out....

Regards,
Brian


----------



## buggy (Mar 24, 2010)

Just to ask, is John MacArthur's theology considered NCT?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Mar 24, 2010)

buggy said:


> Just to ask, is John MacArthur's theology considered NCT?


 
I believe MacArthur describes himself as a "leaky dispensationalist." I'm not sure exactly what he means by that, but he is definitely a dispensationalist...though perhaps less strictly so than some.


----------



## George Bailey (Mar 24, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Just so you know, I didn't mean to imply you were promoting it, I just didn't want folks that may feel akin to NCT to think it's welcomed to be promoted here. It was not directed at you, just for our sake.


 
understood; I probably should have said "any recommendations for books critical of NCT" and that would have made it less troubling...and for sure, I shouldn't have said that my views may align with NCT, since I don't really know the details of the distinctives...so,  on me!


----------



## nnatew24 (Mar 24, 2010)

buggy said:


> Just to ask, is John MacArthur's theology considered NCT?


 
There are some similarities, mostly the lack of confessional history and the practice of theological novelty  but no, MacArthur is clearly not NCT. The Master's Seminary actually did a full critique of NCT theology a few years back. Search the Master's Journal archives, and I believe the lectures are up on their website for free MP3 download. The faculty was critical of NCT on many fronts, but mostly for NCT's lack of dispensationalism. 

Personally, hearing and reading MacArthur on the moral law, including the critical Matthew 5:17, I'd place him much closer to CT than NCT on the critical areas of distinction. In other words, MacArthur is CT on his view of law, but dispensational on his view of the people of God/covenants. NCT is dispensational on their view of law, but CT on their view of the people of God/covenants. If that makes any sense. 

It seems that CT guys don't like NCT for their dispensational tendencies, and dispensationals don't like NCT for their CT tendencies. Regardless, I think all parties agree that NCT just hasn't done the real exegetical work to convince very many that they've thought these things out.


----------

